# Noooooo!



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Volkswagen killing the New Beetle
http://usat.me/?10135


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Noooooo! (RedTurboS)*

no they are not.
new model coming spring 2011.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Noooooo! (RedTurboS)*

ill believe it when i see it.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Noooooo! (FastAndFurious)*

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
HERNDON, VA., December 2, 2009 – Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced the 2010 New Beetle and New Beetle convertible “Final” Editions, *which will mark the last of Volkswagen’s current generation of the iconic models*. Available in U.S. dealer showrooms beginning in the Spring of 2010, the Final Editions will be limited to only 1,500 units each. The Final Editions will receive a host of unique upgrades and touches that will truly set them apart from others cruising across the country.
“Since its launch in 1998, the New Beetle – and the New Beetle convertible that later followed – have connected generations of fans that love the cars’ totally unique styling and characteristics that are simply unmatched,” said Mark Barnes, Chief Operating Officer, Volkswagen of America, Inc. “The Final Editions combine all of the elements that best represent what people love the most about the New Beetle, and that have created the car’s legacy, which will live on in generations to come.”
On the outside, the Final Editions come dressed in special Aquarius Blue paint with a painted black roof on the coupe, and a two-tone Aquarius Blue and Campanella White paint scheme with a white top on the convertible. 
Final Editionexterior badges help these models stand out from the crowd wherever they go. The coupe also adds individually numbered badges outside, and fog lights that are integrated into the front bumper. Both the coupe and the convertible have a full sport suspension and special 17-inch alloy wheels that provide a more fun-to- drive stance, and make getting from point A to point B even more exciting.
Inside, drivers are welcomed with an individually numbered, Final Edition steering wheel. The convertible entices with a sumptuous white interior that matches the top, and the special exterior paint scheme. Under the hood of both models is Volkswagen’s 2.5-liter inline five-cylinder gasoline engine, with its ready-to-go 150 horsepower, and 170 lbs.-ft. of torque. A six-speed automatic transmission with Tiptronic® puts the power to the pavement, and can change gears on its own, or let the driver select each gear by tapping the selector up or down. With the automatic transmission, the New Beetle can achieve an EPA- estimated 20 mpg in the city, and 29 mpg on the highway.


















_Modified by J.Owen at 12:27 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Noooooo! (J.Owen)*

*With that said, it pretty much means they are changing it up. Doesn't mean it won't exist anymore.*


----------



## nslemmer (Dec 4, 2009)

Actually, Channel 7 (4:35pm) said VW reported that these will be the LAST 3,000 production Beetles made, and will be replaced with something Beetle "ISH"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (nslemmer)*

i just hope vw will put a decent engine in the newer ones, an awd would be nice too.
then maybe ill buy one again.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I think they really missed the boat by not bringing the RSI here. After all, look how well the R32 did. I'm sure there would have been a market for a Beetle with a "similar performace package" here in the States.
Whatever. In a way I hope they do discontinue it. That will leave us with a more "collectable" car. With any luck, the pieces of ish will slowly die off and fade away, and the the "cream will rise to the top"! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kind of ridiculous when you think that that Beetle is the "Original" VW. Almost like Porsche saying they're no longer going to produce a 911 variant.








But then again............VW now owns Porsche, so what's gonna happen is anyone's guess.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I know Im really sad, but then again I sorta want to buy one of these final Beetles...My beetle should be paid off by this summer, so its just do I want another Ragtop or a Hardtop....I do like what Hollywood said about this maybe leaving us with a more "collectable" car......that would be sweet


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_i just hope vw will put a decent engine in the newer ones, an awd would be nice too.
then maybe ill buy one again.

A descent engine, maybe. AWD? Never. 
I love my GTI and the Golf I owned before it, but wish so bad I would have got my hands on a Turbo Beetle. I told my wife all along, if they ever would have put the 2.0T in the Beetle, my GTI would be gone in no time. 
By the way, the speculation of what is to take the Beetles place as we know it is so far a miniature looking EOS or a miniature knock off of a vehicle that looks like the Porsche Boxster. All speculation of course.


_Modified by GTIScottie at 8:06 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I think they really missed the boat by not bringing the RSI here. After all, look how well the R32 did. I'm sure there would have been a market for a Beetle with a "similar performace package" here in the States.

We never even got the R32 in Canada. In fact, VW dealerships can't even order R32 parts.

_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
But then again............VW now owns Porsche, so what's gonna happen is anyone's guess.








 
New New Beetle with a rear mounted flat six? Okay!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_New New Beetle with a rear mounted flat six? Okay!









Or just build your own *RUF* version!


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_I do like what Hollywood said about this maybe leaving us with a more "collectable" car.

If you want one of the final edition Beetles, buy it to drive and enjoy. With the exception of split and oval window Beetles and maybe a few 1967 and older Buses, how many Volkswagens are really "that" collectible. And they're 40-50 year old vehicles.
I've got 2 of the retro Ford Thunderbirds; a 2003 and a 2005 model. While I thought they might have some potential collectiblity too, I think that will be many years down the road as there are plenty of low mileage 02-05 Thunderbirds. When my 04 Passat wears out, I'm thinking I'll back the 03 Thunderbird out of my garage and put that into daily service. The car is paid for. I might as well enjoy it more.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (papa_vw)*

ditto what pappa said, plus these cars will not stand the test of time like an aircooled. with all the electronics they'll be lucky to make the 20 year mark. lol


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (water&air)*

Yep, I agree with Papa and water&air on those points.
I think the only NB models that could become desired collectibles in the future would be the *RSI* and *Millennium Cup Edition* models. 
Too bad they were never "officially" sold in North America.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

I think we all may be getting into semantics over the word "collectible".
I used the word not so much from the standpoint of an "investment" collectible, but rather as a "fun car that no one else has or can buy".
An old convertible Karmahn Ghia or Porsche 914 certainly aren't going to break any records at Barrett Jackson, but certainly are "collectibles" from certain points of view.
This is more or less how I was referring to the New Beetle becoming "collectible".


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

All I was really saying is that I don't really see it appreciating in value. I would hate to see someone buy one and keep it as a garage queen. If someone wants it, they should buy it, enjoy it, and if it happens to be worth something down the road then great. If not you had a good time.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_All I was really saying is that I don't really see it appreciating in value. I would hate to see someone buy one and keep it as a garage queen. If someone wants it, they should buy it, enjoy it, and if it happens to be worth something down the road then great. If not you had a good time.









Agreed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Agreed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2







Papa posted the truth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote »_
I've got 2 of the retro Ford Thunderbirds; a 2003 and a 2005 model. While I thought they might have some potential collectiblity too, I think that will be many years down the road as there are plenty of low mileage 02-05 Thunderbirds. 

"Collectibility" of a car is highly over-rated and greatly misunderstood. If a car is going to be a "collectible" it needs to have some desirable attributes:
Rarity or exclusivity. Early '50s Packard convertibles, say, are much rarer, and much more valuable, than early '50s Chevy hardtops. No matter how pretty the Chevy, the Packard will smoke it valuewise in similar condition.
Uniqueness. The T-Birds above _will _be valuable... someday. It's a model that had _no _outward change in its production lifetime (so few cars qualify... the original Honda Insight... Plymouth Prowler... can't think of any more off the top of my head). It's an evocative design, instantly recognizable and desirable. Somewhat limited in numbers. All that helps. If they are driven intelligently and rarely, so they accumulate extremely low mileage, that makes them rarer still.
Desirability. Not many Citroens CV2s out there, and they meet all the above criteria. But are they desirable? Noooo, not too many "collectors" want the hassle and expense of maintaining a foreign vehicle with many fragile, impossible-to-find interior parts. Which brings me to...
The "Wow" factor. Any collector's car is, by definition, a TOY. You wouldn't use it as a daily driver or your only means of transportation. You have it in your garage or take it to car shows to have people say... "Wow! I haven't seen one of those in [insert age here]. This one looks like new! _WOW!_" (and you beam with pride and think, "it's all worth it now!")...
The "last" NBs will only be "collectible" if they go to people who put on only a very few miles a year on them, are maintained religiously (good luck with the all-white interior on the NBC!), and are not changed from stock. But to me, that's a trophy, not a toy. I buy my cars to enjoy and drive and relax, not as a return on my automotive budget (notice I didn't say "investment," because you can't make money on depreciating assets like a car... something that deteriorates daily). 
I say, buy it and enjoy it and in a few years, when a new model comes out that grabs your fancy as much as [whatever car you lust after now] did, trade it in with a big grin on your face and drive away happy in [the next lust object]. If it becomes all of the above, and should you still have it in your possession, then, that's a big bonus for you...


----------



## dsleggett (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Kind of ridiculous when you think that that Beetle is the "Original" VW. 

Keep in mind that VW went 22 years, 1977 to 1998's NB, without a beetle in the USA.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (dsleggett)*

True.....but you may have missed my point. I said *original*, as in the first.....the car that put VW on the map.....and the car they really owe their success to.
If it weren't for the Beetle's success, they'd never have gotten the opportunity to expand to those other variant's.


----------



## dsleggett (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I guess you missed my point. VW sold lots of cars in the US during those years without a beetle. And in fact the NB is really mostly a Golf, the best selling VW ever. Don't get me wrong the NB is a great car but all cars have a life cycle and this one is up. 
Also, Mark Barnes, Chief Operating Officer, Volkswagen of America, Inc. says, “The Final Editions combine all of the elements that best represent what people love the most about the New Beetle, and that have created the car’s legacy, *which will live on in generations to come.”*
There will be a cooler, newer, sexier beetle"ish" car to come I'm sure.


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Noooooo! (RedTurboS)*

I hope that VW actually calls this new car Beetle something. The air-cooled Beetle is the reason why VW's ever made it to the US in the first place, and without the NB I'm not completely certain that the company wouldn't have lost faith in our market in the 90s. No matter what 'dub is your favorite, we all owe a lot to both the old and the new Beetles, and I'm hoping that VW doesn't forget that. "Beetle-ish" is ok, but let's not drop the name, or some of the iconic design features.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Noooooo! (mediumbluemetalic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mediumbluemetalic* »_The air-cooled Beetle is the reason why VW's ever made it to the US in the first place...........No matter what 'dub is your favorite, we all owe a lot to both the old and the new Beetles, and I'm hoping that VW doesn't forget that. "Beetle-ish" is ok, but let's not drop the name, or some of the iconic design features.

My point exactly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Beetle (old or new) is the VW *icon*


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

that article sucked.
"Half of those 3,000 remaining New Beetles will be coupes. The other half will be convertibles. They will go on sale in the U.S. next spring. VW says they will have unique trim and upgrades to mark them as the last of the line."
o man I realy wanted my Final Edition to be a sadan. wtf
the person that wrote that article could ahve done a bit more back ground.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*

First of all, the end of the water-cooled Beetle is not forthcoming. It is merely the end of the FIRST GENERATION. A redesigned, sportier version will return as a 2012 model. VGoA president Stefan Jacoby has confirmed that the NEXT GENERATION of the Beetle will have a clean diesel engine as well. Rumor has it that it will once again simply be called the Beetle. It will still be recognizable. Think of the Ford Mustang. The new examples still look more or less like they did 45 years ago. 
Secondly, anyone who believes that the current New Beetles won't be collector cars is insane. There is already a class for New Beetles in every VW show I attend. Once they (98-10 models) are discontinued, they will eventually become as collectible as a 58-67 air-cooled is today.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fortysomething)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortysomething* »_Secondly, anyone who believes that the current New Beetles won't be collector cars is insane. There is already a class for New Beetles in every VW show I attend. Once they (98-10 models) are discontinued, they will eventually become as collectible as a 58-67 air-cooled is today.









I'm rather doubtful of that. I like the New Beetle but it will never become as collectible as an original aircooled Beetle.











_Modified by papa_vw at 2:31 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmer fud* »_o man I realy wanted my Final Edition to be a sadan. wtf
the person that wrote that article could ahve done a bit more back ground. 

Coupe just refers to the two door model. Volkswagen refers to the New Beetles as either coupes or convertibles to distinguish between the two. I am sure the writer is aware there is no such thing as a 4 door new beetle.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_....... a 4 door new beetle.......

hey now!!!!!! maybe a little rear suicide door action ALA that saturn three door hardtop......???
we'll all just have to wait and see what comes......


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_
hey now!!!!!! maybe a little rear suicide door action ALA that saturn three door hardtop......??? 

no no no no no no no PLEASE NO.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_
I'm rather doubtful of that. I like the New Beetle but it will never become as collectible as an original aircooled Beetle.









_Modified by papa_vw at 2:31 PM 12-15-2009_

While it will may never have the value of a Corvette Sting Ray or a Duesenberg, you can't argue that the NB was unique; just as the Old Beetles were. As the years pass, they will become far more rare than the air-cooled models simply for the fact that over 21 million Old Beetles were sold and maybe 10% of that many New Beetles were. With the exception of idiots who label the NB as a "chick car," VW enthusiasts who were too young to remember when Beetles were parked in every other person's driveway 40 years ago and thus drove New Beetles, will eventually become nostalgic for these cars just as the older Baby Boomers were when it first came out in 1998. In fact, the New Beetle is likely responsible for VW not pulling out of the US. It served as a halo car and brought hundreds of thousands of people back into VW showrooms. Those who were charmed by the reincarnated Beetle but needed 4-door sedans instead bought Jettas and Passats , which resulted in VW of America enjoying the best sales they had seen for 25 years. Unfortunately the novelty wore off far too soon. I have never understood why this happened, but partially attribute a portion to 9-11. Shortly after the Twin Towers fell, VW sales began to tank again. But...this also when the economy began to go down the toilet as well. 
I grew up with the original Beetles, but driving a New Beetle even in its most base trim level is like being in a Lexus or Cadillac by comparison.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fortysomething)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortysomething* »_
VW enthusiasts who were too young to remember when Beetles were parked in every other person's driveway 40 years ago and thus drove New Beetles, will eventually become nostalgic for these cars just as the older Baby Boomers were when it first came out in 1998. In fact, the New Beetle is likely responsible for VW not pulling out of the US. It served as a halo car and brought hundreds of thousands of people back into VW showrooms. Those who were charmed by the reincarnated Beetle but needed 4-door sedans instead bought Jettas and Passats , which resulted in VW of America enjoying the best sales they had seen for 25 years. 

A very good perspective there. Yes, you're probably right that there will be some younger enthusiasts today who will grow nostalgic over the New Beetle in the future. I also agree that the enthusiasm over the New Beetle really generated excitement for the entire Volkswagen brand here in the US and definitely helped drive Jetta and Passat sales as well as it brought people back into their showrooms. Yes, the New Beetle was a great success for Volkswagen that will be fondly remembered. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Unfortunately, I just haven't seen many watercooled Volkswagens that get restored. Volkswagen sold a lot of Rabbits here in the US starting in the late 70's. Sure, you see a survivor occassionally but almost none are restored like a well done classic back to original factory condition like I remember them. The few that do survive are heavily modified tuner specials. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (papa_vw)*

This is part of the reason I'm doing everything I can to keep my 2002 Turbo "S" in as pristine and "Low Mileage" condition as possible. Yes it is "heavily modified, but in a very tasteful, OEM/Tuner kind of way.
It will remain a part of my "stable", and regardless of who else finds the New Beetle "collectible", this particular car will always be collectible to me.
Seeing as it's in "Mint Condition", along with the fact the the mileage remains rather low for a car that is driven, added to the fact that the Turbo "S" was a limited run, leads me to believe that it will maintain some additional value.
And if not.............well I've got a really great, "unique" car that's a ton of fun to drive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (papa_vw)*

Papa,
Very true, and this is unfortunate. Another thing I dislike at VW shows is the fact that they will have classes for Air-cooled Beetles 49-57,-58-67, 68-78, convertibles, and Super Beetles. Then classes for the different bodystyles of Buses, Ghia, Type III, etc. but simply CLUMP all watercooled models into generations I-V except New Beetles. If you have a Golf/Rabbit, Scirocco, Corrado,Dasher/Quantam/Passat, or Jetta, they are all regarded as the same!








While there are some cool mods done on these cars, I too would much rather see beautifully restored stock water-cooled VW's as well. At 50, I'd look ridiculous coming in with some pimped-out tuner car with a stereo that could be heard from a distance of 6 city blocks. Thus hopefuuly, as these twentysomething tuners age, we'll begin to see stock water-cooled restorations.










_Modified by fortysomething at 6:20 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_This is part of the reason I'm doing everything I can to keep my 2002 Turbo "S" in as pristine and "Low Mileage" condition as possible. Yes it is "heavily modified, but in a very tasteful, OEM/Tuner kind of way.
It will remain a part of my "stable", and regardless of who else finds the New Beetle "collectible", this particular car will always be collectible to me.
Seeing as it's in "Mint Condition", along with the fact the the mileage remains rather low for a car that is driven, added to the fact that the Turbo "S" was a limited run, leads me to believe that it will maintain some additional value.
And if not.............well I've got a really great, "unique" car that's a ton of fun to drive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You have no idea how I lust after your car. The thought of finding a low mileage well taken care of Turbo S and trading it for my MKV GTI is always very tempting.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIScottie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIScottie* »_
You have no idea how I lust after your car. The thought of finding a low mileage well taken care of Turbo S and trading it for my MKV GTI is always very tempting. 

Thanks man, that's very kind of you to say. Yeah, I LOVE the car. Even more than the Porsche 911SC I used to own. The RUF Turbo S, is just a far more unique car. Something you definitely don't see everyday!


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

Does anyone know, if you can go and put a deposit down on one....I really wanna trade mine in for this final one, but I cant justify paying 28k for a new beetle...it sounds mean but 28k I mean I might as well go buy an EOS, but then I would miss the bubbleness of beetles


----------



## veearghhhsex (Aug 2, 2009)

The 98-10 Beetles will never be as sought after as the old air cooled versions becasue they're garbage. I have never seen VW's with such poor build quality as them.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veearghhhsex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veearghhhsex* »_The 98-10 Beetles will never be as sought after as the old air cooled versions becasue they're garbage. I have never seen VW's with such poor build quality as them.

I think cars really only become "sought after", after they've gone out of production. The old air-cooled's weren't "sought after" while they were on the road.
And as far as "build quality"? I remember driving through many a snow storm in my dad's old air-cooled Bug with no heat, freezing, no defroster, hanging my hand out the drivers window, trying to wipe off the windshiled while driving, no power anything, no power period, having to "Crawl" up the slightest hill!








Not that I didn't love the car, but my point is, cars appeal to people sometimes for unexplainable reasons. As far as the "build quality" of the new cars? My 2002 Turbo "S" has been (for the most part), trouble free and a pleasure to drive. And certainly with tons more "creature comforts" than that old air-cooled.








Back when I was driving that old Bug of my dads, I used to browse through a J.C. Whitney catalog, and just dream of a Beetle that could kick the butt of most other cars on the road. I now own one, and LOVE IT!


----------



## veearghhhsex (Aug 2, 2009)

All of the ones I have worked on had such crappy interiors. All the plastic trinkets were broken or screwed up in some way. I like driving them though. It feels more balanced than regular A4 chassis cars because you sit almost right in the middle of the car instead of forward like in a Golf or Jetta.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (veearghhhsex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veearghhhsex* »_All of the ones I have worked on had such crappy interiors. All the plastic trinkets were broken or screwed up in some way .

Yeah, I totally agree with you on the "cheap" interior bits (which is why I'm slowly replacing everything with Billet!)







I think however, that it's the case with most (moderately priced) modern cars though. The days of using "Natural Materials" is definitely a thing of the past. 

_Quote, originally posted by *veearghhhsex* »_I like driving them though. It feels more balanced than regular A4 chassis cars because you sit almost right in the middle of the car instead of forward like in a Golf or Jetta.

Totally. Definitely a well-balanced car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

